
The Decision: Apache Kafka or Amazon Kinesis? - josep2
https://www.jowanza.com/blog/2017/6/19/the-decision-apache-kafka-or-amazon-kinesis
======
oskari
Kafka is a great piece of software, but running and managing it can be quite
tedious. If you can run your workloads in a public cloud my recommendation
would be to go with a fully-managed Kafka solution, there are several such
services available (such as ours, link in my profile) which make using Kafka
in any cloud as easy as using Kinesis in AWS.

